# Any 6'1" Cervelo owners out there?



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

If there are, please what size are you riding? Seems I fall pretty much between the 56 and 58.

I tend to think the 58 would better suit my XL 595 but still am a little unsure. And I would measure them up in the (huge) lbs down my way, but all they have are 54's in stock


----------



## whatup (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in the same boat you are. Same height, but just wasn't sure.
Had a fit done today and a 58 worked out perfect
Good luck.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!

Ta!


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 6ft dead. I ride a 54 cm with a 110mm stem. I used to have a 56 but it just felt like I was stretched out I feel much better on the 54.


----------



## BullzeyeNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Im 6' 1/2" w/ a 31" inseam and ride a Cervelo RS size 56


----------



## Tim Red Beard (May 1, 2010)

I'm 6' 2" tall and I ride a 61cm Cervelo RS. I got fitted at my LBS by a certified fitter. We tried a 58cm and a 61cm and the 61 just fit better for me. I love it!!!

I would go to your LBS and ride both a 58 & 61 if the have it and talk with them about getting fitted if they fit there.

Tim


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

61 in the RS geo will be waaaaaaaay too tall in the head tube for me.

I race and am not too bad flexibility wise, so can rule that out already.

Ta anyway.


And I mentioned about my lbs....


----------



## ophale (May 16, 2009)

*6' 1" ~190 lbs and ride a S1 58*

Hi!

I'm 6' 1" tall and weigh ~ 190 lbs. I test rode a 54, 56 and 58. The 58 felt most comfortable. Before I purchased I was fitted (Kona, Hawaii) and the 58 seemed to work best for my body geometry as a 43 year old bike commuter, scientist and yoga teacher (so I have some flexibility). 

I've been riding my new S1 58 since February. I have approximately 1,500 miles on it (stock ultegra bike) and have no complaints. This is my first road bike so I don't have anything to compare it to except for my 29er mountain bike.


----------

